# Just a heads up :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry I am been so distracted guys D:

I'll be stuck off line for a while when I start moving. So if I have been missing for a few thats what I am up to 

I hope to have people by the new place and get some tips on how the hell I am gunna organize all of my fish.. O_O heh.

We'll keep the internet as long as possible.. Nothing should happen for another week or so, then we have the go ahead to move


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sorta back online now! Got a good portion of the move done thanks to wonderful bob :3

Still have lots of organizing to do and fighting over what to do with the fish.. Upgrade? how big..and how the hell do we get it in the apt lol.

Missed everyone heaps! Hope to get up to date soon.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

We missed your friendly posts! Good to hear everythings going well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the move Cid, when's the baby due???!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi tabatha! 

Due dec 31st ^^


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

well planned cid =)!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cid, send Bob over to my place. I'm moving this Wednesday and have a lot of gallons to go with me...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

well planned and welcome back!


----------

